# Knife Auction for Mariah Moore



## Hawke (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings All,

I am not sure where to post this so I decided the Knife Forum may work.  If an admin can move this to an appropriate spot that would be much appreciated.

Mariah is raising funds for her WEKAF World Championship.

http://stickgirrl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hawke (Jul 17, 2008)

From Bobbe Edmonds:

*BUT WAIT! THERE&#8217;S MORE!*​    In addition to the knife, Science Fiction author and martial artist Steve Perry has offered a rare autographed set of bound, uncorrected-proof galleys of his Venture Silk duology, Spindoc and The Forever Drug to the winning bidder.
      To further sweeten the deal, I am offering a special dual-DVD of my teacher, Bambang Suwanda, performing Pencak Silat Ulin Suliwa and Pencak Silat Cipecut, with entries, locks, takedowns and knife work, as well as some Kembangan. This is produced by me with footage from Indonesia, you cannot get this anywhere else. The winning bid gets the whole ball of wax!
...Ummm, and a knife, two books and a double-DVD set.

The proceeds of this auction go to support Mariah Moore&#8217;s participation in the WEKAF World Championships this year in Cebu,  Philippines, where she will defend her titles for the American team. Mariah is one member of a small group representing this country in the Philippines, with competitors coming in from Germany, Poland, Australia, Taiwan, and Japan. Mariah is representing *US*, and needs our support to get there.
    To bid on the knife send an email to: stickgirrl@gmail.com

Please include your name, address and a phone number with your bid. Each bid will be verified.


----------

